# halloween pet names



## Cassie7

Our cats name is Booger but we call her Boo for short, does that count?


----------



## childofthenight

I dont see why not. booger..too funny!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Does a white cat name casper count?


----------



## childofthenight

why not ,casper was a ghost .cool name!


----------



## frightmaster

How about nicknaming your daughter Boo after her father Frightmaster. smiles And when in soccer she becomes BOOt. lol


----------



## Ariadnae

I had two cats named Salem and Mr. Crowley.


----------



## childofthenight

nicknames work frightmaster. BOOt lol!cool names Ariadnae


----------



## RRguy

My aunt had a cat named Pyewacket. Pyewacket was one of the familiar spirits of a witch detected by the "witchfinder general" Matthew Hopkins in March 1644 in the town of Maningtree, Essex, UK. Not exactly original, but it's a halloween type name.


----------



## childofthenight

wow RRguy thats a different one, never heard of that name before. gonna look it up for the story.


----------



## RRguy

I'm not really that knowledgeable. Your thread made me remember the cat she had years ago. I knew that the name had some origin concerning witches. I looked it up in Wikipedia and just copied the first sentence verbatim.

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Pyewacket


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How about "Familiar"? That is not my current cat's name, but I would consider it in the future.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

We have a grey cat named Ashes. Does that count?


----------



## Vicky_Spoon

*haha*

i had a cat named Death once.. kind of morbid, i know..


----------



## broomstickjockey

This is my baby girl, Nyx, or Nyxie as she is more commonly known... or Satan...










And this is my fiance's cat, Sweetie Pie... or as I like to call her, Pumpkin Pie...


----------



## Fushiaheels

Aw, they are cute, I wish I had pets to dress up too!


----------



## RRguy

Oh, forgot about my mother's cat. When my father passed away, she was lonely and got two cats at a shelter. One of them has since died. The other one, who is still alive, is named "Pandora."


----------



## childofthenight

I love all the names! It just shows that our hallo-addiction seeps into our daily lives (like it don't already)lol


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

My boyfriend has a cat named Jack. He and his family got him around Halloween a few years back.

His nickname is Jack-o-lantern.


----------



## RedRox

Vicky_Spoon said:


> i had a cat named Death once.. kind of morbid, i know..


HAHA! Funny cause my boyfriend tried to name our dog death, but I said no. People hate him enough already cause he's a Pitbull imagine if his name was death too! LOL


----------



## kallie

i don't have a cat, but if i ever get one, i will name it samhain. i suggested that on another thread. i think it's totally cute!


----------



## Dr. Z

Why not "Pluto" just like E.A.Poe's Black Cat ?


----------



## Spookyboo

I had a Black cat named Renefield, named after Dracula's servant. He is so named because when I first saw him as a stray he was eating a bug. It just fit perfectly. He passed away awhile back and now I have a Black Mini Dachshund named Dodger ..here he is in his last two costumes!!


----------



## childofthenight

too cool !spooky boo, trick was cat in the hat this year(yes the cat dresses too)lol!PS cool names everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene

we had a black cat named raven, and a huge siamese cat named killer [the siamese cat was larger than our pekeneese, and just plain mean]


----------



## skrew2nite

My dogs name is Vlad shes a big sweety I need to get some new pics of her. And her daughters name is Bullet (not really a Halloween name but it is original)


----------



## Deathtouch

Not sure if this is a Halloween name but more of a scary movie. My dog's name is Ripply from the movie Aliens. He is half Rot and half samoy but all pain in but.


----------



## childofthenight

lol most pets are a pain in the butt we still love them... I consider sci fi halloween related


----------



## RBC

I have 2 cats The one is all black Halloween type cat her name is : Psycho she wasn't named for the movie 
but for the way she acted when she adopted us JTR called Psycho Kitty
the other is a cally her name is crystal.

Here is a pic of Blinky and Psycho taking a nap JTR took this pic,lol 
I was resting for a while between working I was having one of my bad day that day.


----------



## jadewik

I have three cats: Momma, Nicodemus, & Clovis (We did temporarily house a 4th-- Buster-- but he didn't get along well with the other cats.)









Momma









Nicodemus









Clovis


----------



## CMGhost

I have 3 cats...kinda not related to Halloween, but maybe kinda related, as our male cat is named Brooklyn, our female cat's name is Josh... but the nickname of our 3rd cat is "Dinglenuts"
just because he's pure crazy.


----------



## RRguy

Dinglenuts. Oh, I like that.


----------



## turtle2778

lol, thats hilarious. I love it.


----------



## strange1

"Dinglenuts"
ROFLMAO.
I Love it.


----------



## strange1

We have a siberian husky, I found him at the dog pound.
2 years old, laid back and friendly.
My wife named him Bogart.
I know it isn't a halloween type name, but he is still a cutie.
Ya' just gotta love those eyes.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Hey Lady Nyxie, I like the name Familiar. Do you watch Charmed. Its what they call the cats that are sent to help out fellow witches. On charmed the familiar's name was Kit. you know like Kit Kat 
Miss that show. Best show ever. ( You hear that Pandora)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey Spookilicious mama!

Can't take credit for that name. Saw it in a trash novel I read, but thanks anyway.
Haven't seen Charmed. Don't watch too much new television.


----------



## 13mummy

My first dog's name is Pumpkin, and my son's nickname is Boo Boo. =)


----------



## LV Scott T

I think I posted this before, but here it is again. Although her everyday, ordinary, practical name is Jynx, in this photo we call her PornoKitty. Her "special" name (so she can hold her tail up high, etc etc) is Ebony Chantress.

Yes, I have seen CATS too many times...


----------



## LV Scott T

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... Saw it in a trash novel I read, but thanks anyway.
> Haven't seen Charmed. Don't watch too much new television.


You read trashy novels and DON'T watch Charmed... Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Scott are you insinuating that Charmed is Trashy????? 
Well I love that show, so what does that say about me????


----------



## RBC

Strange 1 your dog is so pretty!!


I have a Friend and you all know him, EB has a cat named Casper, because he is all white.


----------



## LV Scott T

Spookilicious mama said:


> Scott are you insinuating that Charmed is Trashy?????
> Well I love that show, so what does that say about me????


I wouldn't say the show is "trashy" or even the girls, but some of their outfits...


----------



## Spookilicious mama

O.K. I will give you that. The outfits are definately questionable at times. Especially pheobe's character. Thats why I'm a Piper fan, She is like the Mother Earth witch. Can blow you up in a heart beat, but always very nurturing and respectfully dressed


----------



## 3SpookyChicks

My girl Elvira...looking particularly crabby.


----------



## childofthenight

everyones pets look so pretty ..and i'll say again ,I can't belive this thread is still here LOL


----------



## Skulkin

Here's a picture of my two feasting on Rats. Vu Du is my white female boxer/pit mix. Her formal name is Deja Vu because she's like the ghost of my deceased female Boxer. And my 90 pound male Boxer is Chopper. We adopted both of them and gave them a forever home (or is that Forever Haunt?)

Love the pics and stories of everyone's pets!


----------



## nightbeasties

Ours are not exactly Halloween names but spooky.

One of my bunnies is named after Lily Munster- she's a sweet looking albino New Zealand who often exhibits behavior much like the white rabbit in Monty Python's Holy Grail. We had to get her a littler box made for dogs because she keeps tearing her boxes up. I trained her out of biting for the most part, but she is a growler (yes bunnies do growl) and a snorter and a lunger, and likes to attack the vacuum hose... So we sometimes call her Cujo. Or, for titles, Lily M. Cujo.

My other rabbit is Rasputin, Black Rabbit of Death. He's a huge solid black California/NZ mix who is so Zen and noble it's not even funny. 

I have the yin/tang of the rabbit world there. 

Then we have two rats - Anne Boleyn - she is all white with a black head, and when you see her running around on a dark background, she looks headless. 

And the other, an albino rat who we named Queen Elizabeth but because of her tendency to bite, which I've decided is blood lust, we call her Countess Bathory now. (Yes I know, according to all accounts and research Bathory didn't actually drink blood, she bathed in it, but you get the point. )

And my hamster's name isn't scary or Halloweenie, it's Monsieur le Pouf.


----------



## sheepies666

All of my rats/mice have been named after serial killers/murderers, does that count? I've had Duchess, Lizzie, Dahmner, Hannibal, Vlad and Bundy


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

My old spookhouse cat has two names , one for public consumpsion and his actual sort of calling.
We call him "Mister Tuxedo" because he wears a black and white tuxedo everyday, but he is actually "Gabrial, Angel of Death". I even saw him take on some fair-sized snakes sometimes!
One time he was in a face-off with another cat, somebody was going to bleed! I moved quickly toward them, hoping to startle the other cat into running away.
The other cat hit the gas, burnt rubber and was moving fast away, Mr. Tuxedo also accellerated way too fast to notice he was about to ram his head into the end of a 40 foot extension ladder laying there. His skull cracked the ladder, moving it , he shook it off and returned to the chase!
I couldn't believe it!
I have used his photograph and likeness in drawings for many years in ads for my house, and on Ravens Grin Tee-shirts, he has his own fan club, he used to be part of my kitchen routine too! He's retired now, he sleeps alot...I'm so jealous!


----------



## jbrimaco

View attachment 1189


We named our Tibetan Terrier Spooky!
Here he is trying to scare us after playing in the mud!


----------



## halloweenbarb

*halloween pet name*

We had a pure white cat ,His name was Spirit.


----------



## pumpkinmass

I had a white kitty named Casper. My neighbor has a solid black cat named Salem, I was pissed that I never thought of that.


----------



## Terra

When I was a kid, My cat was named Pumpkin. This is a picture of a cat that looked a lot like her.


----------



## kagome_elric

my uncle has a black cat named Gomez(from the adams family)


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

And don't forget, Pyewacket was prominently featured in Bell, Book, and Candle!

(I had a Siamese growing up whose name was Pyewacket. If she wasn't a familiar, I don't know who would be! That yowl of hers would wake the dead!)


----------



## njwilk

I had a cat named Pyewacket when I was in college and he was named for the kitty in Bell, Book and Candle. Pye was an awesome cat, scary smart.
Also used to have a dog named Drusilla - one of the neighbor kids was convinced she was named for the vampire on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. She was named for a friend but she definitely acted like that psycho vamp on occasion.


----------



## purpleferrets3

Our cat Reese's doesnt have a Halloween name but last year she was dropped off at our house at the same time we were working on our first Haunted House in our garage. She loved being in there with us and couldnt quite figure out what happened to her favorite sleeping spot when we had to take it all down after Halloween. Too funny.. 

View attachment 1528


----------



## hallorenescene

that picture is the cats meow. i'm surpeised she didn't know the mouse off trying to play with it.


----------



## Wytchkitteh

*Better late than never!*

Hi, this is my first post!
Years ago while working with Siamese Rescue I came across an older Himi/Siamese X cat whose owner dumped at the shelter at age 11! She was terrified and it broke my heart. Love at first sight! It was the day before Halloween and I named her Morticia. She lived to be 18 before passing a couple of years ago. 
We now have two llamas, Lurch and Fester, a Shetland sheep named Pugsley and a Border Collie/Heeler/Aussie Shepard X named Wednesday & a bearded dragon named Draca.
Those are the only Halloweeny names we have in our "zoo"! LOL!


----------



## RRguy

Welcome, Kathy.

Might I assume that you like the Addams Family?


----------



## Wytchkitteh

I grew up with them and the Munsters..I always wondered why my family wasn't that cool! LOL!


----------



## Junit

We used to have a little black cat who would hide under bushes in the yard or under chairs, when you got right next to where he was hiding he would leap out and attack so we named him Boo. Boo seems to be a pretty popular name though!


----------



## Junit

RBC said:


> I have 2 cats The one is all black Halloween type cat her name is : Psycho she wasn't named for the movie
> but for the way she acted when she adopted us JTR called Psycho Kitty
> the other is a cally her name is crystal.
> 
> Here is a pic of Blinky and Psycho taking a nap JTR took this pic,lol
> I was resting for a while between working I was having one of my bad day that day.


Oh my gosh!!! I love the picture where all you see is the cat's head sticking out between the cushions!! Everyone's pets are very cute!


----------



## Wytchkitteh

Hate to sit on that cushion with teeth! Youch!!


----------



## naturegirl7712

*Halloween pet names*

Hey there! I just adopted 2 kittens! We have named one "Spook" (black, orange and white), and we have another dilute calico (gray, orange and white) that I would like to find a Halloween themed name for. Anyone want to offer suggestions?


----------



## Wytchkitteh

How about Spook and Spectre? Goblin? Boy or a girl?


----------



## Wytchkitteh

Our Halloween girl, Morticia!










And our big boys, Lurch (white) and Fester!


----------



## halloweenbarb

How about NightMary?


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a pretty cat. himalayian?


----------



## hallorenescene

i like nightmary. can you post a pic?


----------



## Wytchkitteh

Morticia was Himilayan/Siamese mix. Her hair was long like a Himi, but heavy and slicker feeling like a Siamese. It was almost like human hair!


----------



## hallorenescene

i thought her face looked siamese. i use to sell siamese cats. your cat is beautiful. is she good natured?


----------



## Wytchkitteh

She was, we lost her about two years ago. I found her while doing Siamese rescue. She was dumped at a shelter at age 11 due to someones divorce.  I knew that most people wanted kittens and an 11 year old cat was doomed at the shelter. 
It was the day before Halloween, so she was named Morticia. She was a gem. Very mellow and regal. We called her the Queen of the Upstairs. That was because she preferred being upstairs and took her place at the top of the stairs in the sunshine looking down the steps at us peasants below. LOL!
She lived to be 18, nearly 19. In her last year or so she was dealing with diabeties and daily shots. With us she traveled all over, from Virginia to SC, to Alaska (in the bush) to Montana. We miss her a lot.


----------



## hallorenescene

*dog*



Kathy S said:


> She was, we lost her about two years ago. I found her while doing Siamese rescue. She was dumped at a shelter at age 11 due to someones divorce.  I knew that most people wanted kittens and an 11 year old cat was doomed at the shelter.
> It was the day before Halloween, so she was named Morticia. She was a gem. Very mellow and regal. We called her the Queen of the Upstairs. That was because she preferred being upstairs and took her place at the top of the stairs in the sunshine looking down the steps at us peasants below. LOL!
> She lived to be 18, nearly 19. In her last year or so she was dealing with diabeties and daily shots. With us she traveled all over, from Virginia to SC, to Alaska (in the bush) to Montana. We miss her a lot.


i'll bet, when i put my dog down i cried so hard. when i called the vet to do it they said just drop her off and we'll dispose of the body. no way, i went in and held her. she was 13 and not doing well. we had her since she was a pup. she was the best dog in the world. i buried her in our backyard. i still think of her as one of my best friends and miss her a lot. i know this is not a cat. but animals are like family


----------



## HalloweenRocks3

Trick and Treat - love it!

I named my first Chilean Rosehair Tarantula Boo because of the scare factor and also because boo is a New Orleans/cajun term of endearment, like dear.


----------



## Wytchkitteh

I hear ya, letting them go is the hardest. Is it the right thing? Can they get better? Are you keeping them around for you and not them? Lots of questions go through your head. When our dog, Canuck passed this year I was so relived that he died in his sleep,quietly. He was 14, doing ok, no health troubles, just old. It took the descision out of our hands and made it easier to deal with. They are like family, in some cases more so.


----------



## hallorenescene

*cats*



Kathy S said:


> I hear ya, letting them go is the hardest. Is it the right thing? Can they get better? Are you keeping them around for you and not them? Lots of questions go through your head. When our dog, Canuck passed this year I was so relived that he died in his sleep,quietly. He was 14, doing ok, no health troubles, just old. It took the descision out of our hands and made it easier to deal with. They are like family, in some cases more so.


exactly. you said what i was trying to say


----------



## Isabella_Price

I've always wanted a pet tarantula named Elvira.


----------



## Wytchkitteh

Isabella_Price said:


> I've always wanted a pet tarantula named Elvira.


You never know, The Great Pumpkin will be here soon. Maybe he'll leave you a taruantula in your stocking!


----------



## The Real Joker

I had a Black Lab who was named Boo.
B/C she was afraid of everything.
She was a great dog, very smart and sweet.
She lived 14 years.


I miss her sometimes


----------



## mary_hobbes

*getting a new kitty*

Hey all!

I'm new here and I went looking for spooky names for the new kitty we'll be getting and I stumbled upon your forum and decided to join!
Okay so we're getting a Manx cat (not sure of the gender) and it's grey and orange. I need name suggestions!!


----------



## missmolyneux

When I was little my family had a black cat called Chocky (after a character in some sci-fi novel?) and a tabby called Tonic, who had a sister called Gin xD


----------



## Cammy

mary_hobbes: Something Egyptian comes to mind when I think of the colours. I'm not sure what else to suggest except maybe searching Google for spooky characters from TV shows, movies, books, comics and so on until you hit on a name you like.

My cat's name is Black Magic. He's a really adorable black cat with a little white patch on his chest. He's a really friendly cat who seems to understand everything you say but doesn't always behave.


----------



## Dwnocturnal

I I have a tortoise-shell cat named Halloween (I know, original, right?). We call her Hallie or Hallow for short. We named her that because her colors remind me of fall (black, orange, and browns) which in turn reminds me of Halloween. I'll post a pic if I can find one.


----------



## midnitedrivein

Once had a hamster named Ichabod (and he didn't lose his head), but did get loose and scamper away to a fate unknown.


----------



## DeepSix

I named my tarantula Spooky, she's scared of everything, it's hilarious.


----------



## theworstwitch

We are adopting a second cat, who just so happens to look exactly like our other cat, (orange and white short hair) however this one has _orange eyes!_
Any name suggestions?


----------



## DeepSix

You could name it Autumn, October, Pumpkin, Ginger, and for some reason I thought of the name Mortimer. Is it a female or male?


----------



## theworstwitch

Male. I like all your suggestions!


----------



## spooky little girl

I had a cat named Pugsley (after Pugsley Addams of course).


----------



## Tink

We had two labs named Hocus and Pocus.


----------



## spookyone

i have a cat name nightshade lol (solid gray with a wee bit of white under her chin)


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern

Growing up, several of our cats had Halloween-inspired names: Pyewacket, Merlin, and Brew.

I have a dog named Azriel (after the cat from the Smurfs) but it turns out that Azriel is also the Angel of Death, so I guess that counts, right?


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

These are great! I usually have trouble coming up with names for new pets, so I am going to keep some of these names in mind!

We have had multiple cats with spooky/mythological names:
Halloween (a big black cat with orange eyes)
Shadow (another black cat)
Brain (one of our adopted strays gave birth on the sofa next to my sleeping father, and when he woke up, he asked my mother why there was a brain next to him. It was in fact a wet, curled up grey kitten. Ah, I love how weird my family is.)
Pyewacket (yep, we also had a cat of this name, though he was primarily named for the [female] feline familiar in the movie Bell Book and Candle)
Osiris (a regal cat named after the Egyptian god of the afterlife)
Chupacabra (named after the mythological "goat-sucker" for his tendency to attack another of our cats by pouncing from the side and biting her head)

My mother's pet Americana hen I named Harpy (after the horrid mythological bird-women of Greek legend, since she is pretty aggressive...and I am less than fond of her)


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I had a wolf hybrid name Banshee


----------



## S1n1sterTech

I have a cat and her full name is Lucy Furr


----------



## TK421

We have a black and orange Devon Rex (Kitty) and her name is C.C. which is short for Candy Corn.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

S1n1sterTech: That is an officially great name for a cat. It sounds so cute, and then you put it together...maybe it is just because I'm sleepy but there was actually a lagg before it dawned on me.


----------



## Stephbat

My dogs name is Alucard, which is Dracula backwards. 

I got it from Monster Squad when the kid's mom leaves the message that Mr. Alucard called about the book. I also know it's from Castlevania but I hadn't played that in years.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

one of my pits is named BelaTrix, not the more common BellaTrix like in HP... Bela, as an homage to Mr. Lugosi.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Boy - this thread has been going for a l-o-n-g time. I'll bite:
Midnight is our 1 year old black cat - who we named because he has a moon patch of white underneath on his chest and single white hairs peppered throughout his black coat - like stars in the night sky. Our 6 year old chocolate lab - BOO! came home to us as many years ago in the month of October. It just seemed the right name at the right time!


----------



## NOWHINING

I have twilight for a cat. I got him when he was 4 weeks old and he was a color between dark gray and black that he really did look like twilight. Does that count?



and now a year and some later ( Aug 22, 2010), Twilight is soild black cat that loves to hide and attack you as you walk by. His favorite game is to play hunt and stalk Mommie (me)!! I love my evil furball. =]


----------



## purpleferrets3

Heres a pic of our kitty Salem


----------



## hallorenescene

pf, that is an adorable kity and a very cute pose. love his little white tipped tail.


----------



## ldyaleena

I have a three legged cat named Ghost. I swear hes the reincarnation of another cat I had that passed away named Sir Lancelittle du Kitty. Ghost is also a certified therapy cat and spends his weekends with me and my two dogs visiting nursing homes.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover

I dont know if this is already on here but Wednesday from the adams family


----------



## stormygirl84

My roommate's long-hair tortoiseshell cat is named October - her coloring actually LOOKS like October!

My best friend had two black cats who were originally named Toil and Trouble, but were changed to Thackery and Binx (you know, from Hocus Pocus?). They eventually just ended up as Fatso and SkinnyBoy, though.

And when we were growing up, my cousin had a tubby orange cat named Pumpkin. He was a sweet old thing. Oh, and they also had a black cat named Black Magic.


----------



## Gothikim

Does "Beastie" count? As in: creepy, crawly, many-legged beasties? He's our 14 YO boy who we watch very closely come October--he occasionally doordarts...










Mackintosh isn't named for Halloween, but I'll be darned if he didn't make friends with a blucky last year!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I wanted to call one of my cats Gobbolino, after the Witches cat in the childrens story. But I decided shouting Gobbolino, din dins time out of the patio door, might make me sound nutty.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

I had a Hamster named Nosferatu that recently passed. She used to raise her paws in the air and hiss if you touched her, so I figured Nosferatu fit.

Viscious is my cat's name....named after Don Henrie's cat, the Vampire Don from Mad Mad House.

I miss Viscious so much....My ex got to keep her and now she lives 36 hours away from me in Las Vegas...


----------



## wristslitter

I have a white long haired chihuahua named Zero, after Jack Skellingtons ghost dog. He even sounds like him when he barks.


----------



## Skulkin

I had a Chow/Shepard mix female that was named Zero, but that was her IQ. Jack Skellington hadn't been invented yet.


----------



## Effie

I'm so glad there are so many Pyewacket's in this thread!! Every time I tell anyone my cat's name is Pyewacket, they give me a blank look! Should have known everyone HERE would be "_familiar"_ with that name!!!  I call her "Pye" for short, but my husband, who is a "Kill Bill" fan, calls her "Pai Mei," which annoys me no end.


----------



## Wyre

We have a kitty named Hallows Eve, Weeny for short. She is Black with Orange spray all over, its awesome.


----------



## Schaedel Collector

Here is Lucy, originally named for Lucille Ball but often refered to as Lucy-fur. This picture was taked two days after I found her starving in the desert.


----------



## hatsheput63

when I took my Grandparents dog (then named Angel) I re-named her Chupa Cabra after the legendary goat sucker...she is really an ugly dog,with a serious underbite.


----------



## lavendercove

I love when people come up with interesting names for their pets... Booger is cute.


----------



## tekcor1

Our dog was born on Halloween. We named her Trixie.


----------



## godless

i wish i had a picture of this dude,,, but i had a bad ass cat named carcuss...


----------



## Kelz

I don't have any Halloween named pets but I like Zolton, Dracula's dog


----------



## Halloween Buff

It s funny this subject comes up. I just went with my wife and daughter and aadopted a black kitten from the shelter. We tossed around numerous names, (Spooky, Salem, Shadow, Midnight, Blacky, Boo) but unfortunatwly my 5 1/2 year old daughter wants Dusty! I guess thats what we will have to go with.


----------



## Baron Samedi

Here's my cat, Miss Trix, getting in the Halloween spirit.

"Attitude" is her middle name...


----------



## Autumnheart

One of my yellow labs is named Salem.


----------



## zombiemommy

I have Bodydrop my Toto dog and Reeses my wawa, and then Memnoch my cross eyed cat and Jasper my Halloween Kitty


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP

THe closest i can get is a pure black cat named Shed, which is short for "S*** head" and trust me he lives up to his name!!! our other one is a black and white tuxedo named Mittens but he only has one eye so i guess he fits into Halloween quite fine


----------



## Sahri21

I know two cats who are Gabriel and Lucifer. Lucy for short. Not quite Halloween but close!


----------



## theworstwitch

I wanted to name our new cat something so Halloweeny, but as he is orange, not black or white, and a male, alot of the better names didn't seem to fit. His orange eyes are his most striking asset, so we went with Pumpkin.
My 4 year old liked the name anyway!


----------



## halloweenbarb

say each letter c a t 
is the name of our cat now, but the last cat we had was pure white and we called him Spirit.


----------



## pmpknqueen

This is my pet squirrel i found when he was just a baby..he was left alone out in my boyfriend's back yard. (that's my boyfriend's arm he's sitting on in the pictures)

When i found him he had fallen out of the tree and one of his legs was broken so he had kind of a limp...so i named him *Igor* haha.

His leg is healed now, but i still call him Igor ^^



















He is the sweetest squirrel in the world haha


----------



## kallie

Ok, this is an old thread, but I wanted to know if some of the newbs have anything to add. I just got a little black kitten last night and named her Candy Corn.


----------



## Autumnheart

Awwwww....adorable.


----------



## spookyone

i've got a cat name NighShade. solid gray with a bit of white under her chin. my kids call her psycho kat cuz she is always stalking them lol







and also have a border collie/ lab mix adopted from the pound ,name GIZMO


----------



## HauntedHorror

I have a cat named Church, named after the cat from Pet Sematary...does that count? 
My solid black polydactyl Maine **** was born on October 30th, but she does not have a Halloween related name. We ended up keeping the name the breeder gave her as a kitten, which is Roxy. Fittingly Church and Roxy and living in New England (with my brother) right now... I say fittingly because Roxy being a MAINE **** and Church being named after a Maine character/author.

Here is Church and Roxy:












I also have two other cats named after Stephen King characters- Blaze and Mr Grey. Extra points if you know what books they are from (well, one is easy...)
Also, my sugar gliders are named after mythical creatures or monsters-- Phoenix, Paradise(as in bird of), Clover(field), Siren and Sprite.


Here's Blaze and Mr Grey (they are littermates, I also think they're twins) and on the left is their sister Harlequin:


----------



## blackfog

We just got Dewey two weeks ago. He was born on Friday the 13th in May and I wanted to name him Krueger but didn't go over well with the rest of the family. So I call him Dewey Krueger lol!


----------



## HorrorFiend

All of my kitties have always had Halloween names. Church (Pet Semetary) and General (Cat's Eye) have passed on, but now we have 3 other kitties with Halloween names. 
Salem my sweet little black kitty:








jinx and Hex my Siamese kitties: (Jinx is the adult)


----------



## spookyone

well for some reason i have caved in and came home with another creature hehehe could not resist im such a sucker for animals heheh anyways here is "WOLFIE" our newest pet.


----------



## stormygirl84

Our girl doesn't have a really Halloween-y name, but she has a candy name, if that counts! We call her Caramello, because of her coloring. She's a mostly-black torti with caramel-brown splotches all over her. She LOOKS like a Halloween kitty.









We also have two outdoor kitties (strays, really, but since we feed them they hang around our patio almost exclusively), named Rook and Poe. They're both black, and poor old Poe is scrawny and scraggly. It suits him.


----------



## Dark Passenger

I have an Alaskan Klee Kai, Lupin, named after my favorite werewolf-wizard-professor.


----------



## tvguy347

My old female dog is called Witch, if you get meh drift. ;-)


----------



## theworstwitch

We named our orange coat, orange eyed cat Pumpkin, and someone told me they had cats named Pumpkin and Goblin


----------



## bluize

We used to have a gray tuxedo named Samantha (after Bewitched). We currently have an almost-black cat we call Misty, and orange/black/white cat called Punkin and an orange/cream cat called Tessa. Tess looks more like a pumpkin than her older sister, but we were sure we had reached our limit when we had 2 cats. We never dreamed we would add a 3rd to our family! As names go, Misty and Punkin are somewhat loosely associated with the Halloween season. Tessa is short for Contessa, who think she's royalty
View attachment 86806

View attachment 86801


----------



## Isabella_Price

I named my dog after Lydia from Beetlejuice. I specifically have her wear red collars because of Lydia's red wedding dress toward the end of the movie.


----------



## jbrimaco

Since we are big into Halloween we named our white and black dog Spooky McBoo.  He has black spots around his eyes just like a ghost.


----------



## BarbWire

My cats name is Lenore, from the comic book and the E.A. Poe poem. Shes so soft, but she HATES EVERYONE except me and mum.


----------



## kaaaaaazy

so easy !
Call them Mr black and Mr whblack ,lololol


----------



## stormygirl84

We got new kittens!!! Two little girls, one is grey & white, and one is all grey. (Actually, she's what would be termed in the kitteh world as "blue.") So we named them Luna & Blue Moon! (Blue for short...) I like the werewolf lunar references. I'll post pictures if I can ever get them to sit still...

So now we have Caramello (still the Queen, of course), Poe, Rook, Luna & Blue! Poe & Rook are outdoors, though.


----------



## jamesmoore80

Meet Pumpkin. He's a loving and mischievous 6 year old that we adopted from a girl that was headed off to college this fall. She named him Pumpkin because she won him in a carnival game at the Circleville Pumpkin show.


----------



## shadowless

Awww, your pumpkin puppy is too cute! And Lenore -wow- you can see from the pic not to cross her territory.

My mom once got a cat she named Killer. Perfect name...I still have a scar on my jawline as proof. Well, I always wondered what the neighbors thought when she stood out on the porch hollering "Killer, Killer, Killer!" 

I'll see if she has a pic of him that I can post.


----------



## hallorenescene

james, i think your puppy is cute, but i don't think he likes his sweater. and that puppy looks like a rabbit i think. a cute cuddly rabbit.
barb, lenore does have an ornery face, i think she might have siamese in her. siamese are tempermental sometimes and can be very attached to just some people and not others. she's a very pretty kitty. 
isabella, your dog looks like a very loving dog
bluize, awwww, your little kitty is just sooo adorable


----------



## 22606

Skulkin said:


> I had a Chow/Shepard mix female that was named Zero, but that was her IQ. Jack Skellington hadn't been invented yet.


Love it



zombiemommy said:


> ...and then Memnoch my cross eyed cat


"Here's looking at you, kid... Uh, which way do I look?" Really, beautiful cat, as are the other animals



pmpknqueen said:


> This is my pet squirrel i found when he was just a baby..he was left alone out in my boyfriend's back yard. (that's my boyfriend's arm he's sitting on in the pictures)
> 
> When i found him he had fallen out of the tree and one of his legs was broken so he had kind of a limp...so i named him *Igor* haha.


"Yesss, master..." Cute



blackfog said:


> We just got Dewey two weeks ago. He was born on Friday the 13th in May and I wanted to name him Krueger but didn't go over well with the rest of the family. So I call him Dewey Krueger lol!


Am I the only one picturing Dewey from _Malcolm in the Middle_ sporting Freddy's glove? Gorgeous dog.



BarbWire said:


> My cats name is Lenore, from the comic book and the E.A. Poe poem. Shes so soft, but she HATES EVERYONE except me and mum.


Hehehe. Boy, does she ever look PO'ed there



shadowless said:


> My mom once got a cat she named Killer. Perfect name...I still have a scar on my jawline as proof. Well, I always wondered what the neighbors thought when she stood out on the porch hollering "Killer, Killer, Killer!"
> 
> I'll see if she has a pic of him that I can post.


I'm surprised that they never joined in chanting it


All of the members' photos and backstories are great

I had a goldfish named Pumpkin for 8 or so years, which I won from a fair near Halloween when I was very young. My cousin won one at the same time, but hers lasted possibly a week at the most


----------



## hallorenescene

so garth, how big did your gold fish get? that's a lot of years
shadowless, i am anxious for you to post a killers photo? we may have to paw print him and see if that scratch on your chin really matches the killers. maybe you should have been nice to killer and said, pretty kitty, instead of killer. lol.


----------



## stormygirl84

As promised, here's a picture of our new little girls, Luna & Blue Moon: 









They're rotten already, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> so garth, how big did your gold fish get? that's a lot of years
> shadowless, i am anxious for you to post a killers photo? we may have to paw print him and see if that scratch on your chin really matches the killers. maybe you should have been nice to killer and said, pretty kitty, instead of killer. lol.


It never really grew much, to be honest, staying about the same size as most are at pet stores I've seen some in ponds that are huge, but that wasn't the case with this one (probably because we always kept it in a bowl) 





stormygirl84 said:


> As promised, here's a picture of our new little girls, Luna & Blue Moon:
> 
> View attachment 102213
> 
> 
> They're rotten already, if you couldn't tell.


Cute. No, they don't look spoiled in the least, stormygirl84


----------



## hallorenescene

my goldfish was very small when i got it. it's gotten very big compared to what it was. they say they stay compatible in size to the tank they are kept in. but how do they do that.


----------



## theworstwitch

Ok, we already have an orange male cat named Pumpkin. Any ideas on a name for another orange male with SCARS on his face?


----------



## 22606

theworstwitch said:


> Ok, we already have an orange male cat named Pumpkin. Any ideas on a name for another orange male with SCARS on his face?


Scarface?


----------



## theworstwitch

Thought of that too, but thinking more halloweeny. Jack O Lantern is a pumpkin with a carved face, hmmm...


----------



## stormygirl84

theworstwitch said:


> Ok, we already have an orange male cat named Pumpkin. Any ideas on a name for another orange male with SCARS on his face?


*Orange Beard*! (It's Halloweeny, it's what Garfield calls himself when he wears a pirate costume in "Garfield's Halloween Adventure!") Or you could go with *Red Beard*. That's a more obvious pirate name, and it certainly works for a Halloweeny name.


----------



## 22606

stormygirl84 said:


> *Orange Beard*! (It's Halloweeny, it's what Garfield calls himself when he wears a pirate costume in "Garfield's Halloween Adventure!")


Love it, stormygirl84 I haven't seen that movie in far too long


----------



## Haunted Nana

My granddaughters had a black cat they named Casper.LOL


----------



## Blackrose1978

I used to have a cat named Splat


----------



## gypsybandit

I had a cat Named Binx from the movie Hocus Pocus and I had a tortiseshell kitty named Pagan.


----------



## gypsybandit

Spookilicious mama said:


> O.K. I will give you that. The outfits are definately questionable at times. Especially pheobe's character. Thats why I'm a Piper fan, She is like the Mother Earth witch. Can blow you up in a heart beat, but always very nurturing and respectfully dressed


I forgot I named my Australian Shepherd Piper after I fell in love with the name. I got it from watching Charmed and Piper was my favorite character.


----------



## gypsybandit

purpleferrets3 said:


> Our cat Reese's doesnt have a Halloween name but last year she was dropped off at our house at the same time we were working on our first Haunted House in our garage. She loved being in there with us and couldnt quite figure out what happened to her favorite sleeping spot when we had to take it all down after Halloween. Too funny..
> 
> View attachment 1528


 My husband and I bought out first house in 2008. Halloween was on a Friday that year and I was home alone preparing our annual feast for the dead. I hear a meow at the kitchen door and I thought my indoor cat had accidentially gotten out. I open the door and in runs this little black kitten. I named her Friday, but we call her Bad Kitty. She actually comes to that name, when we call for her.


----------



## 22606

Blackrose1978 said:


> I used to have a cat named Splat


I just hope that it didn't live up to its name...


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

My chinchilla's name is boo for halloween


----------



## ernstdesigns

My cat is named Salem.


----------



## 22606

BewitchingHalloween said:


> My chinchilla's name is boo for halloween


Chinchillas are pretty cool Good name.



ernstdesigns said:


> My cat is named Salem.


_Sabrina_ fan? The cat was the best part of the show, I think...


----------



## booswife02

I had a black cat named Binx (from Hocus Pocus)
My sister has a black cat rescue at her house. She names them all Halloween names
Spooky
Phantom
Samhain (Sam)
Salem
Shiloh (Repo the genetic opera)
Ghost
That's the ones I can remember she has more.


----------



## Trex

This is Boo, or Booness or Boo-T-Ful!! She was a foster pup we were caring for early October 2013. We just fell in love with and adopted her almost on the spot!! She is a Corgy-Shep X, serioulsy it's ike Honey I Shrunk the German Shepherd!


----------



## DARKHEART

I had a white cat named Casper too


----------



## hllwnfan

i found my cat outside after halloween shes black/orange/white so i named her Pumpkin.


----------



## Kyriotes

I had a cat named "Trivia" who is the Roman goddess of witchcraft, graveyards, and crossroads.

My next cats' names will probably be Scythe, Sickle, and Spade.


----------



## Chelsiestein

*This would be my son, Frankenstein. He goes by Frankie for short. He is absolutely my world.*


----------



## lizzyborden

Let's see... we had a few in the past

Cats 
Pumpkin
Boo
Boo2
Midnight
Lucifer (Yes, I think he was the spawn of Satan) 

There was also a fish, a blue something named Beelzebub cause he would bite chunks out of the other fish


----------



## lizzyborden

Chelsiestein said:


> *This would be my son, Frankenstein. He goes by Frankie for short. He is absolutely my world.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 245910


Awe he's cute! It's amazing just how attached you can get to pets.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Thank you  I never knew this kind of love until I rescued a dog of my own. He's opened my heart so much that I am store manager of a popular pet chain


----------



## LittleBoo

We've had a Lizzie (Borden) and a Norman (Bates) , but our present furry fiend is Pandora - who is a box full of trouble herself ..


----------



## Palladino

Meet 'Wolfie' (Connor, the golden retriever) and 'Goth Girl' (Miranda,the Australian shepherd)

This will be Wolfie's fifth year as a canine haunter and Goth Girl's first. The tuxedo cat is Quinn ,the grey tabby is Scat Daddy and the pretty grey and white cat is Molly. They don't have Halloween nicknames since it's a dangerous nights for cats.  The cats are secured for the evening although Scat joins the after party. He's very sociable!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

I named two of my rats Monster and Mash!
lol, I buy baby rats in pairs usually, so they sometimes get names that go together, I like Trick and Treat, that is what I was thinking of naming my next pair!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

I love this thread!!  I have cats named Lestat, Jezzabelle, Belial and Sigourney (after Sigourney Weaver for she looked alien like as a kitten) and my dogs names are Dexter and Lumen. Not true Halloween names but ....


----------



## halloween2015

Have a parrot named pumpkin who I rescued around Halloween time many years ago


----------



## midnight87

Booboo. We call her Boo for short.


----------



## revengemaiden

I have a cat named 'Boo', too!








I also have these two:









And this guy:









They may not all have Halloween names, but they seem to enjoy Halloween as much as I do!


----------



## Goog

My pets are named after chemical and biological warfare agents. Does that count? We have the cats Sarin and Soman and our dog is Ricin.


----------



## HalloweenJokes

One of the pets is called Kirra but only because the Japanese owns before couldn't say killer


----------



## tomanderson

Floofy? Like Fluffy but with a oo sou d.


----------



## Mapleton Manor

We have Gilliam the Cat, From the movie Practical Magic, Piper the Cat from Charmed, and Ridley is our 2 year old Golden Retriever......Most people ask how we got HIS name. And we tell them, We got HER from the movie Beautiful Creatures. She was the Dark Witch Cousin.


----------



## JoyfulCrow

My cat's name is Bella Lugosi, if that counts. Once someone pointed out that it should only have one 'l'...I told them it's the girl version.


----------



## frostieae

I had a friend who got a black dog on Halloween and them named him Boo, sadly past away a few years ago.


----------



## Palladino

My dog, Connor the golden retriever, uses 'Wolfie' as his Halloween alias. He has played 'Wolfie the guard dog' twice, once for Salem and another time at the Asylum for the Cirminally Insane. One year he was Sheriff O'Connor. At Carnevil he was the Paw Reader. He also played to great acclaim 'Bad Dog' O'Connor - the honky tonk proprietor. My Australian Shepherd, Miranda joined the family a few years ago. She joins in on the Halloween fun. Her first year, she was the chef at the Zombie Café. Another time, she was a guest at the Masquerade Ball. Her moniker is 'Devil Dog'.


----------

